# 04 Cat-back opinions?



## TimsGTO (Dec 27, 2004)

I am interested in a cat-back for my 04 GTO. I don't want it too loud and would like it to fit correctly. The brands I am considering are SLP w/mufflers, Borla and Corsa. Any opinions or concerns with these brands? Thanks


----------



## Rhino74 (Oct 24, 2004)

I have the Stainless Works 3" cat back and it's great. It's quieter than the SLP but loud enough to growl atcha. Highly reccomend it.


----------

